
Suck It Dudes. Science Proves Women Are Better Coders. – Gizmodo - bizkitgto
https://gizmodo.com/suck-it-dudes-science-proves-women-are-better-coders-1758825800
======
67_45
This article flat out does not belong on hackernews. It blatently violates not
only the guidelines but the culture and values of this place.

I have noticed that this kind of content (inappropriate, not geneder related)
is appearing with increasing frequency. I have said it before, this website
turns up when you Google "Reddit alternatives." Corrective action is needed if
this website is to remain a refuge for intellectuals.

------
cyberfart
Actual Paper title: Gender differences and bias in open source: pull request
acceptance of women versus men

Gizmodo article title: Suck It Dudes. Science Proves Women Are Better Coders.

~~~
dartisan
Yeah, the title is kind of sexist.

------
qnsi
I dont think this kind of articles belong to hackernews

